# Aqua one aquis



## dw1305 (20 Jun 2011)

Hi all,
You probably aren't going to like this as a reply, but I wouldn't buy this filter, or any other cheapish new filter. I'd buy a 2nd hand "Eheim Classic" and if you need more flow? a pump, either a Koralia, or if you aren't feeling particularly flush a Maxijet powerhead.

I like Eheim Classics and Maxijets as they are solid tried and tested "old technology", they don't have many moving parts, or lots of seals and O rings, and they last almost eternally. In another 10 years time I'm pretty sure that my 10 year old Eheim Classics and Maxijets will still be running, and I'll be able to get  spare parts for them. How many other filters can you say that for?

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (21 Jun 2011)

Hi all,


> i wasn't aware the Aqua One filters were a cheapo brand?


I've nothing against Aqua One filter, and I'm not suggesting that they aren't any good, most of the reviews of them say they are value for money. In fact I don't like all the Eheim filters either, it really is the "Eheim Classics" I like. The only downside is that they are "Eheim" and therefore sell for a premium, but because they are a simple design, and you get spares, I'd recommend buying a "pre-owned" one.

Every-one has bits of kit they like and fashion changes with some new product being the "_best thing since sliced bread_" one minute and out of fashion the next. When I buy some kit I try to concentrate on the core role it performs. In the case of an external filter, as Clive said it is a "_pump in a bucket_". I want a reliable pump in a reasonably large bucket that doesn't leak. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## ghostsword (21 Jun 2011)

The eheim classic is indeed a very powerfull filter, not fancy and will work for a long time, and there are ready parts available for them.

I am on the look out for a 2260 classic, a very large filter with a very good output. You will always find parts for eheim's.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jun 2011)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> Ive also had a look at this one:
> 
> http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... -2656.html
> 
> ...



I have one of these running in my Juwel 125, decent filter, quiet most of the time, although I am not 100% happy with flow!! but for fifty quid I can't argue too much! lol


----------



## Charlieh (23 Jun 2011)

I've had an Aqua One 1000 running since Jan 2007 with no problems - gives a steady 600 lph. I even left it running for a couple of days with the taps closed once with no ill effects. The instructions leave a bit to be desired though. Its design is very similar to the Eheim 2222/2224 so I configure mine as per these instructions instead.


----------



## JamesD (11 Jul 2011)

I have a JBL e1500 now after looking at all the usual suspects. So far so good. I have just added an UP inline CO2 diffuser and will get a hydor inline heater at a later date.

Build quality is good (the spray bar is a little on the flimsy side) and it is very quiet, just a feint humming sound. It was very easy to set up and provides a decent amount of water circulation especially in my 125 litre tank.


----------



## wan (26 Jul 2011)

hello, just to add my tupence worth! i have two aqua one aquis advance 1050 running on a 200l tank, a eheim 2213 on a 60l, and a eheim 2324 on an 80 litre.

 In my opinion the 2324 is the quietest and has the best overall design with its quick release bit and heater element however is a bit pricey , the 2213 is very good value, if a bit noisier, however the flow doesnt seem to be affected as much in between maintaining as the 2324. The aqua ones are somewhere between the two being quiet with good consistent flow. Never had any problems with any of them (touch wood) well any that hasn't been of my own making anyway!! hope that's useful!


----------



## dw1305 (9 Nov 2020)

Hi all,
Another thread "ten years on", but I'm still using the same Eheim and Maxijet filters I was using ten years ago.

cheers Darrel


----------



## nigel bentley (9 Nov 2020)

Having used Eheim classic filters for the last 27 years, I cannot fault their longevity. I had a 2317  with inbuilt heater lasted  over 2  decades. In fact only broke due to my heavy handiness 😡Lfs sold me an Aqua one external filter which I was a little hesitant with. However, I have been pleasantly surprised. The Aqua One 1400  performs as well as the Eheim classic. Even though I had double taps on the Eheim maintenance for Aqua One is far simpler. That said, I feel sure it won't last as long as the Eheim


----------

